# Feral Piggies in Mississippi



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Predator Extreme Magazine had a s-h-o-r-t article pertaining to FERAL HOGS invading Mississippi. I'd guess this is not something that happened overnight, since wild hogs are now in forty states and moving north. That three hunters harvested six hundred pounds of lean pork in one night, I'd say feral hogs are here to stay. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did the article say which states did not have them ?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

good question don.one i would like to know.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Minnesota claims to have none to few wild hogs. Michigan no longer claims a lack of hogs. Wisconsin lists the counties with the most hog count. These are the areas I'm most familiar with regarding hog infiltration from the south. Of course, some hogs merely escaped from hunting preserves and farms locally. They all add up expotentially. Cliffy


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

my son, a hunting partner and i had 8 ferals in a corn field in december of last year and killed 5 of the eight, all but one were bore. total weight was very very if not + 400 lbs. i have also took an 85# bore about 7 yrs ago. there were 13 ferals in that small food plot on a local wma. This all happened in alcorn and tishomingo counties in ne mississippi.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Autumnrider do you eat them there piggies ?


----------

